# zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Your one to talk, just out of bed.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, when everyone in here shares a brain, there's not much to debate. :wink: :bolt:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

what'd you shoot sat and sunday??

... lets discuss that...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> what'd you shoot sat and sunday??
> 
> ... lets discuss that...


Hey, were you not supposed to be up this way sometime this summer? You're supposed to come shoot some flat land field with us..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> what'd you shoot sat and sunday??
> 
> ... lets discuss that...


Shot my worst round of the summer. Did just about everything wrong that I could think of.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

JawsDad said:


> Well, when everyone in here shares a brain, there's not much to debate. :wink: :bolt:


where do you shoot in Ok?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Hey, were you not supposed to be up this way sometime this summer? You're supposed to come shoot some flat land field with us..




```

```
yup-yup-yup.... got pulled out of Shreveport for a cpl of weeks. heading back there next Monday to finish up a six week project that went on for five months !!... :mg:
============
then I hope to hit OKC and Trosper !.. will be nice to meet you and to see snakepliskin again... hear he is toting a new banner and robe himself ! ..:darkbeer::darkbeer:
if all goes well this time around, maybe a road trip will be inorder also.. i hear it's about 6 hr drive from arklatex-ville... 
===========
still working on "special" delivery- unless Prag closes the deal before me and gets something mailed out... :teeth:
=========

and BG... we all had the worst days before... hang in there.. !!..... just goes to say the Honeymoon is still-on... good for youzz.. !!!:smile:


but ... ahhhh... _what'd you shoot_?? !!.... heheheeeeee... i had to disclose the 508 from the HILL.... come on now... post it up !!..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Shot a 518ukey:

Was on track for a 30 at the half, but took an extended break to put my brother's bow back together. He was so busy flirting with Rachel all day that he forgot to load an arrow 3 times. After the third dry fire in 11 targets the bow finally came apart. So I put it all back together, and tuned it up at the club during the break, and just lost my groove. It was like a completely different person shot the second half.

I'm like our dark skinned friend in that I don't like taking long breaks when I'm shooting good.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


 He was the Jerry. All the rest of you are Kramer, George and Elaine - no chemistry without the catalyst.

I shot a 272 half on Sunday, but my quiver belt buckle snapped. Cheap plastic crap...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> He was the Jerry. All the rest of you are Kramer, George and Elaine - no chemistry without the catalyst.
> 
> I shot a 272 half on Sunday, but my quiver belt buckle snapped. Cheap plastic crap...


No offense Stan. But I'm 100% sure it's not all the buckle's fault. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Shot my worst round of the summer. Did just about everything wrong that I could think of.


Don't know.. the talking to your arrow before you shot it worked for a few shots..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> No offense Stan. But I'm 100% sure it's not all the buckle's fault. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, 100% the buckle. Cheap dollar store POS which I've been meaning to replace for months.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> yup-yup-yup.... got pulled out of Shreveport for a cpl of weeks. heading back there next Monday to finish up a six week project that went on for five months !!... :mg:
> ...



LOL, I've had a few projects like that. In fact, I'm still working on the 90-day plan for my current position. That started almost 9 years ago. :doh:

Yes, Kasey is swinging from the Apple tree these days. He's pretty much in love with his Contender Elite. I tell him every time he shoots it that it sounds like someone tossing a bag of wrenches on the ground. But, it's flat out shooting. He shot a 276 last field round and he was still tweaking it. 

If you're in the area on the 18th, we'll be shooting state field. Come on out and you can show us all how it's done. :wink:


As for special deliveries. I stopped by the surplus store the other day. My house is now a full on bunker. :becky:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


I think alot of folks are put off because what a sponsor wants gets priority over what posters want.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Duh*

show me the money


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


Only when you're talking about the one and only.... And you're too tall to be him.....:wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Shot my worst round of the summer. Did just about everything wrong that I could think of.


Once a brain fart always one.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> Once a brain fart always one.


LONG LIVE THE BRAIN FARTS:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Those Brain Farts are important to this game. That's what seperates the 20 shooters from the 40 shooters and the 40 shooters from the 50+ shooters. Without those we'd all shoot within 20 points of each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Those Brain Farts are important to this game. That's what seperates the 20 shooters from the 40 shooters and the 40 shooters from the 50+ shooters. Without those we'd all shoot within 20 points of each other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bill, and I were dubbed the brainfarts at 2009 Nat's. We shot together 3 out of the 5 days, and we all had immaculate brain farts each day. Shooting the wrong target, not walking up on the walk ups, not setting sights, ect........ Each day all 4 shooters in each of the groups we shot with let out a great brainfart at least once.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Stash said:


> He was the Jerry. All the rest of you are Kramer, George and Elaine - no chemistry without the catalyst.
> 
> I shot a 272 half on Sunday, but my quiver belt buckle snapped. Cheap plastic crap...



More like Michael Scott of the Office.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Bill, and I were dubbed the brainfarts at 2009 Nat's. We shot together 3 out of the 5 days, and we all had immaculate brain farts each day. Shooting the wrong target, not walking up on the walk ups, not setting sights, ect........ Each day all 4 shooters in each of the groups we shot with let out a great brainfart at least once.


Only once? it felt like every other shot for me was a brainfart on Sunday. or maybe it was just rubbing of from you and Bill  Either that or your stylish footware that day was distracting me?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


 come to the Big foot shoot this week end @ black knight in Jackson , NJ


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Man is this place dead anymore. Who would have thunk 1 person was the heart, and soul of an entire forum.


I hate to put the pressure on ya BG, but it's *YOUR* torch to carry now. 

You've always run a close second to Hornet when it comes to 'stirring the pot'....not that there is anything wrong with that. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

brtesite said:


> come to the Big foot shoot this week end @ black knight in Jackson , NJ


Wish I could. I have 2 newbies who want to go hunting with me this year, and I have to take them to a hunters safety course this week end so they can get their license.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I hate to put the pressure on ya BG, but it's *YOUR* torch to carry now.
> 
> You've always run a close second to Hornet when it comes to 'stirring the pot'....not that there is anything wrong with that. :wink:


Don't want to carry it. I will hold it until he comes back though


----------

